# Installing 11.0-RELEASE ppc64 on Xserve G5 node: "Invalid memory access"



## vmunix (Oct 31, 2016)

Hello,

I am currently trying to install FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE ppc64 on my Xserve G5 compute node.  I am using a SATA CD drive plugged into a hard disk connector (sd1 in Open Firmware) on the motherboard, because the compute node has no built-in CD drive.  Anyway, when I try to boot the CD with the following OFW command:

```
boot sd1:,\ppc\loader sd1:0
```
it loads the bootloader OK, but when it actually boots the kernel, I get:

```
Invalid memory access at   %SRR0: 00000000.00a57d58   %SRR1: 90000000.00003030
```
Does anyone here know what the issue is and/or how I can get it to boot correctly?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Oct 31, 2016)

Please note that PPC (and PPC64) are Tier 2 architectures.


----------



## vmunix (Oct 31, 2016)

SirDice said:


> Please note that PPC (and PPC64) are Tier 2 architectures.


Duly noted; I understand hardware support might be a bit shaky.  Still, I've heard of people getting it to work, and I'm wondering if any of those people would be willing to share how they did it.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 31, 2016)

There should be some people around who have it running. Just don't expect an answer any time soon


----------

